# REEL COASTERS



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Is it OKAY to use coasters when fishing for Striper's and Drum ; or are they only good for casting and catching smaller fish? Do they work? And if they don't work; then why not? Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

i likem a lot... i also tried one of the fuji plate reel seats taped on this year and like it a ton too..


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

i have used coasters on my 1509 ; it seemed like they were always in the way . went to a fuji skeleton reel seat , taped on ; worked fine but just couldn't adjust it . 
bought an adjustable reel seat from mudhole ; love it ...can put it anywhere i want,no reel wobble, doesn't get in the way & easily positioned.
derf


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Coasters are ok for casting, but lost a rather large drum this fall, due to reel twist and finally, breaking free of the top coaster.
And this was over the top of a piece of inner tube on the rod butt. I do use them for casting, but finally reached a good compromise, by slotting a fugi seat, and using a coaster to hold it on the butt. Stripers I'm not worried about, but getting that drum across the bar and into the wash is what concerns me. A reel seat for fishing, and coasters for casting. Works for me.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Ktom, What is slotting a Fuji reel seat? 

derf, What is a skeleton seat?

Thumburner, What is a Fuji plate reel seat?

Are all of these the same thing? 

Who sells them and how are they listed in a catalog? 

Thanks, Larry. Spring is coming & I am not ready.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

I, 1st remove the seat hood, then directly in front of the rear hood, cut a notch using a dremel tool, then slide the coaster over the seat. When you slide the seat back on the butt to where you want it, you can then tighten down on the coaster, and the top of the coaster tightens against the butt, locking the seat in place. This only works with heat shrink. If cork tape is used, usually you have to use a seat that is way too large to get the clearance, so that it will slide. Tape on fuji seats are ok, but too much play for me when you have a big fish on and pressure is on the reel.


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

i think a plate seat & a skeleton seat are 1 in the same thing .
basically it is just a reel holder that is flat & sits on the rod ; it needs to be fastened on by wrapping with thread (permanent)or can be 'taped'on so it can be adjusted .
derf
hunting for info on the reel seat from mudhole ...can't find a pic


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

ok , found it :
it is in the mudhole site ,look in the rodbuilder store under reel seats. pictures of both types of reel seats ....
hope thay helps ; it seems like everything else what 1 person calls something somebody else calls it something else 
derf


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

I see that Mudhole now has an adjustable reel seat; whith an adjustable collar on both ends; and it fits about 5 different size handles. Has anyone used one of these adjustable reel seats?  Larry.


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

thats what i use now .you have to get the right size for your rod  good thing they have a good return policy  .
works great ..


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Have 6 Penn adjustable seats from the Uk.
Only problem with those are the size of the nuts that tighten the seat down against the blank. A bit too big for me, but then again what ever makes the person using the rod happy is indeed all that counts. Necessity, is, after all; the mother of invention.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

derf, I just saw that you are from Lancaster, PA. I live just west of Leola. 

Ktom, I did not quite understand what you were talking about with your reel seat. I'm sure if I saw it, I would understand it better. Do you have 1 for sale?

I think that an adjustable reel seat might be a good place to start and go from there. I am going to wait for my rod first, before ordering. Thanks, Larry.


----------

